# Tear staining due to teething



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Tobi has just started tear staining this past week. I am sure that it's due to teething but I just wanted to know what steps to take to keep it under control. I've been washing his face daily and applying powder to absorb the moisture. I've also read about Angel Eyes, Eye Envy and human eye drops (can't remember the brand). Any thoughts on this? I was hoping this wouldn't happen...it was one of the reasons I went with a Chrisman puppy. I think I'll call them this week and see what they have to say. Thanks!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my 14 week old also is starting to get tear stains,i think once the teething stops you can start angel eyes..though my dogs will not tuch food with it on.. :grouphug: jo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please do not give your little puppy Angel Eyes until he is one year old if you decide that is the way you want to go. It is not recommended for puppys under that age. Keeping that area clean and dry is the best way to go for now. The tear staining will happen while they are teething and most of us have all gone through that with our Malts during their puppy period. Chrissy is over eight months old and is still staining and I have been using Spa Lavish for that purpous.

Good luck with your new puppy.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tylan (angel eyes) is ok for young dogs. It is tetracycline that should never be given to puppies. 

Give Chris and Manny a ring. I'm willing to bet he's teething. 

I use human eye flush called Collyrium on a cotton ball to wipe the area clean daily.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, we all go through tear staining. I just use Doctors Foster & Smith Eyeclens pads. It is a sterile solution that contains anti itch camphor that soothes irritated eyes. I think just to keep the area clean and he will soon get through the teething process. Good luck!!!!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Sep 4 2008, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629658


> Tobi has just started tear staining this past week. I am sure that it's due to teething but I just wanted to know what steps to take to keep it under control. I've been washing his face daily and applying powder to absorb the moisture. I've also read about Angel Eyes, Eye Envy and human eye drops (can't remember the brand). Any thoughts on this? I was hoping this wouldn't happen...it was one of the reasons I went with a Chrisman puppy. I think I'll call them this week and see what they have to say. Thanks![/B]


If it is not that bad I wouldn't worry too much about it. Keep the area clean and dry and free of hair and it will help. All dogs tear unfortunately most people have to deal with it. Hopefully it will go away once he is done.
Good luck


----------

